# Best spotting scope for under $300.00???



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

looking for a spotting scope that won't break the bank, just something compact that I can throw in my pack. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

vortex nomad


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> vortex nomad


 +1.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

For backcountry I use the Leupold Compact 50mm. I've seen a bunch used for under $300 lately. Otherwise get the nomad from cameralandny.com - I think they're still $199


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

+1 on the Nomad, love mine


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nomads are discontinued.



> *Product Discontinued by Manufacturer*
> 
> Vortex Nomad 20-60x60mm Angled Spotting Scope NMD-60A has been discontinued by Vortex and is no longer available. Our product experts have helped us select these available replacements below. You can also explore other items in the Spotting Scopes category yourself to try and find the perfect replacement for you!


-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Guess I better hurry up and find a few left. If I can't find the nomad, I'd appreciate any other similar ones. thanks for the replies so far.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have the Nomad as well. It performs great.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Camera Land has a deal of the day going on. Today 8/19 they have their Vortex Viper on sale for $349.99


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Critter said:


> Camera Land has a deal of the day going on. Today 8/19 they have their Vortex Viper on sale for $349.99


Wow, I change my vote!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

any thoughts on the redfield rampage? looks like the reviews are good.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Looking at the specs the 2 seem pretty identical. The redfield Rampage is supposedly supposed to come with a small tripod. Redfield is also a reputable company as well. I am trying to get away from the Vortex recently I have found that Vanguard offers warantees that are equal to that of Vortex. Looks like Redfield is willing to stand behind their product as well.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Leupold owns Redfield now and they make good stuff from what I've heard. I haven't used them personally but my understanding is that they are a good optic for the price for the most part.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

svmoose said:


> Leupold owns Redfield now and they make good stuff from what I've heard. I haven't used them personally but my understanding is that they are a good optic for the price for the most part.


From what I researched when I was buying my rifle scope a few years ago is that the Redfield rifle scopes are made in the same factory as the Leupold rifle scopes in Washington state or Oregon (can't remember for sure) and the Redfield spotters and binos are imported from China.

Having said that, my uncle has a a Redfield spotting scope and has had no problems with it. But it is not as clear as my Vortex Nomad.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

For your info you can buy the nomad at this link for 249.00.
http://www.alssports.com/Vortex-Nomad-Spotting-Scope-20-60X60/10214347/Product


----------

